

Startups Vie to Build an Uber for Health Care - somerandomness
http://www.wsj.com/articles/startups-vie-to-build-an-uber-for-health-care-1439265847

======
kom107
Glad to see there is a market out there for this. I applied to the YC Fellows
program and pitched my idea as 'uber for nurses'. And here I was thinking that
I was coming up with a groundbreaking idea...haha.

I'm interested to see how this shakes out. The delivery method for healthcare
is a mess for everyone involved. I think we go back to house calls within 10
years.

